# Tegu & Rhino Iguana



## james.w (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I know the answer, but I was wondering if an all american tegu and rhino iguana could be housed together? I have a 2010 All American and wanted to get a 2010 Rhino and put them together.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Sep 26, 2010)

ahhhhh well there are alot of ppl here that would tell you that isnt a good idea.. i think it would depend on age and temperment with both animals.. ive never had an iguana, so i cant say yay or nay.. um when i first got my female tegu she spent half the day with a bearded dragon with no problems. but that was at a pet store too.. Gl i would like to see more ppl post there thought on this one


----------



## chelvis (Sep 27, 2010)

My one worry is they require a different set up and that baby tegus might think a young iggies tail could too mighty taste. For youngters i would not mix the two, it will help insure both grow up properly.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 27, 2010)

Well besides the husbandry, I would be more worried about my tegu than my iguana. I have had both and let me tell you from experience rhino iguanas(even babies) can be very territorial and will not hesitate to attack even if the other animal is bigger. Besides, they are from different regions therefore they can pass on parasites then that may harm the other lizards.


----------



## james.w (Sep 27, 2010)

That's what I was afraid of, but I was hoping for a different answer. Maybe in a year or so I'll get a rhino.


----------



## slideaboot (Sep 27, 2010)

Don't forget about disease. Some animals are immune to diseases that will absolutely wreak havoc on another. See: Native Americans and Colonizing White Folks...


----------



## reptastic (Sep 27, 2010)

james.w said:


> That's what I was afraid of, but I was hoping for a different answer. Maybe in a year or so I'll get a rhino.



They are awesome lizards, I really miss my khaos, just beware those lil boogers if kept at optimal condition will grow and eventually eat you out of house and home lol.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Sep 29, 2010)

Doing this would be extremely unintelligent, no matter what size the animals are. I don't recommend it in any way.


----------

